# Will there be a Dayan 5x5/2x2?



## Michael Womack (Apr 13, 2012)

I have been thinking about this for a long time now. I want your thoughts on what the dayan 5x5 and 2x2 will look like. The 2x2 is no problem mod the Dayan/Mf8 4x4 core into a 2x2. Also if they make a 5x5 do you think is will be better then the SS 5x5?


----------



## RNewms27 (Apr 13, 2012)

I think they were working on 8x8, but 2x2 isn't likely because of the current variety. 5x5 doesn't seem likely either, but I'm sure that will come around one day.


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 13, 2012)

RNewms27 said:


> I think they were working on 8x8, but 2x2 isn't likely because of the current variety. 5x5 doesn't seem likely either, but I'm sure that will come around one day.


 
also this 6x6 http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?28787-DaYan-MF8-6x6


----------



## zster007 (Apr 14, 2012)

If they do have a 2x2 or 5x5 come out it will probably be after the 6x6, 8x8, and new 4x4 they are working on.


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 14, 2012)

zster007 said:


> If they do have a 2x2 or 5x5 come out it will probably be after the 6x6, 8x8, and new 4x4 they are working on.


 
What a 3rd vision of the 4x4?


----------



## Drake (Apr 14, 2012)

Why they would do a 2x2x2 with the 4x4x4 mechanism? Inside the 4x4x4, the 2x2x2 thats inside, is a 2x2x2 with the mech of a ghost hand 2x2x2. And they don't have any 5x5x5, because they don't' have any original designs for it.


----------



## applemobile (Apr 14, 2012)

Y u no work on 9x9.


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 14, 2012)

applemobile said:


> Y u no work on 9x9.


 
same question also Y U NO work on 10x10


----------



## applemobile (Apr 14, 2012)

No its not.


----------



## zster007 (Apr 14, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> What a 3rd vision of the 4x4?


 
If you coun't the mini as the second version, then this would be the third version:

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?34744-New-Dayan-Mf8-4x4-(Updated-picture


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 14, 2012)

zster007 said:


> If you coun't the mini as the second version, then this would be the third version:
> 
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?34744-New-Dayan-Mf8-4x4-(Updated-picture


 
NOW THATS WHAT I CALL A DAYAN 4X4


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 15, 2012)

applemobile said:


> Y u no work on 9x9.


 
speaking of 9x9, is SS making one or are they satisfied with 8x8?


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 15, 2012)

sa11297 said:


> speaking of 9x9, is SS making one or are they satisfied with 8x8?


 
Maybe but thats a hole new Thread.


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 15, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> Maybe but thats a hole new Thread.


 yeah, I guess


----------

